# Vehicle Registration Check



## brendastoneuk (Jul 4, 2019)

I need to know information on used cars which I couldn't acquire from the seller. How do I carry out vehicle registration check ? So that I can be aware of the facts about the car. Please share some ideas.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome check on google there are plenty of companies that can do a check


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, MOT history check.
https://www.gov.uk/check-mot-history
Hoggy.


----------

